# stuck fermentation



## Hokapsig (Sep 7, 2012)

I started 15 gallons of lemon skeeter pee in the winery (basement of the house). My wife then turned on the AC which cooled down the house and the basement (winery). Would this cause my 1118 yeast to stop fermenting? My Skeeter Pee went from 1.080 to 1.015 but then stopped. I added more yeat nutrient to stimulate the yeast, but to no avail. I racked from 3 glass carboys into a demijohn amd added another 1/4 tsp of nutrient with no fermentation. If I moved this to a warmer area (the garage), would the fermentation take off again and go to under 1? Or should I re-pitch my yeast?


----------



## Arne (Sep 10, 2012)

First thing I would try is warm it up some. If that doesn't do it, ask againg. Will try and think of something else. It mite take a while to restart. Arne.


----------



## Hokapsig (Nov 3, 2012)

I took the skeeter pee out of bulk and put it back into fermenters and added yeast and nutrient and stirred. So far, nothing. the downstairs is still in the mid 60'sF, but no fermentation noted on the air locks.


----------



## Julie (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm thinking it is still too cold, do you have a brew belt?


----------



## Hokapsig (Nov 3, 2012)

Actually I was looking at a brew belt this week. Can those be used for buckets? I was going to do some investigating before I purchased one...


----------



## Julie (Nov 3, 2012)

yes they can be used on buckets and get a couple of them.


----------



## Hokapsig (Nov 3, 2012)

In the meantime, I have brought them upstairs to the warmer part of the house. Let's see what happens from now until Tuesday (when my LHBS is open again)...


----------



## Julie (Nov 4, 2012)

Bill if you have a heating pad, you could use that as a brew belt. Have the setting on low.


----------



## Hokapsig (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm thinking of putting them over one of the house heating vents to see what that does in the meantime.


----------



## rob (Nov 4, 2012)

I use an aquarium heater, you can get them at Walmart for 10.00 and it keeps it right 72 degrees


----------



## Hokapsig (Jan 8, 2013)

put the SP back into buckets and brought all 14 gallons back upstairs to get warm. The SG's then all went to .998 within a week. Took the buckets back downstairs, sulfited and racked back into the demijohn. Waiting on it to clear right now before I back sweeten....


----------



## ffemt128 (Jan 9, 2013)

Glad everything finished out for you. Started another batch of Pee myself this week. Should have saved the space and started a 15-20 gallon batch in the brute.


----------

